# State to state extraditions



## ScumRag (Dec 7, 2017)

Asking for a friend, because we've heard that one state has no agreement with another but then again some think that each state has pre-existing agreements etc.

Basically I'm asking if its true that you cannot be extradited to another state if there's no "agreement"?

Thanks...


----------



## Dameon (Dec 8, 2017)

They don't need any kind of existing agreement to extradite you. If it's not a felony, it's up to the discretion of the county your warrant is in, based on how much you pissed them off, how much it'll cost to ship you (could be $500 to ship you back to a podunk Oklahoma town on a $1000 max misdemeanor), and how clogged their criminal system is.


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 8, 2017)

Dameon said:


> They don't need any kind of existing agreement to extradite you. If it's not a felony, it's up to the discretion of the county your warrant is in, based on how much you pissed them off, how much it'll cost to ship you (could be $500 to ship you back to a podunk Oklahoma town on a $1000 max misdemeanor), and how clogged their criminal system is.




Nice, thanks for the heads up. I think in Calif, there's a huge misconception in how it works


----------



## deleted user (Dec 8, 2017)

Depends where or what it is for it seems. When I was 20 years old (half a decade ago) I got a ticket in some podunk town near where I was born for being drunk underage and the jerks tried to outrageously fine me $500 for it (5 days before I was 21). I decided to never pay it. I noticed before heading out, neighboring cities would grab me for it. But once I was more than one county away, it seemed to not even show up when cops ran my ID.

It's never given me a problem on the road, and I just avoid Missouri like the shit stain it is.


----------



## deleted user (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 8, 2017)

Ya it really all depends on what the warrant is for, where it's out of and if it's worth their time or not. Some states will take you back for petty shit and give you another warrant if you don't pay em back quickly, others really only care about serious felonies. I've had warrants in NY state that they didn't bother sending me a few counties over for, but know people who've been sent halfway across the country for traffic tickets.


----------



## Eyegor (Dec 9, 2017)

Here are the facts: If/when a court issues an arrest warrant, the agency that requested the warrant (usually the original arresting agency) will specify what geographical area they are willing to extradite from. Most misdemeanors will be adjacent counties or occasionally statewide. Felonies almost always statewide. Out of state it depends. I’ve seen many felony charges that they wouldn’t drive 10 miles across the state line to pick up, Conversely, I met 2 deputies from OK that came to NY to extradite a guy for back child support. It all depends on how the court wrote the warrant.
P.S. If the cops “run you” dispatch can tell them within minutes if you have warrants AND if they will extradite you. It doesn’t take long.


----------

